
Show HN: UIDesignDaily – soft launch with 600 open-source designs - andreigaspar
https://uidesigndaily.com
======
andreigaspar
Hey, OP here.

My wife got into a daily design challenge in March 2016, and she's been doing
design practices every week day for the past 4 years.

I helped her set up this website to share her work and maybe generate some
revenue if all goes well.

UIDesignDaily [https://uidesigndaily.com](https://uidesigndaily.com)

She uploaded the first 600 designs, currently at day 1059. Hoping to catch up
with all the uploads for the official launch.

I’ll get back with some stats and numbers about this soft launch if you’re
interested.

~~~
kohtatsu
Yo the native advertising is super deceptive on this.

I figured it was an ad she made, not an ad ad.

Don't they track that your outbound click performance?

Either way please address it; it's not good for the planet.

~~~
andreigaspar
This might be a long shot, but could you send a reference of the type of
advertisement you would be comfortable with?

~~~
kohtatsu
Anything that doesn't directly match the styling of the content is mostly
fine~

Even just to get rid of the "Ad" circle image and add "advertisement" in small
caps on the top or bottom of the block sounds nice. I think the Ad circle
image is the source of deception.

~~~
andreigaspar
Yep that makes sense. Just tested it locally with "promoted" and it makes a
difference. Probably will ditch the first ad on mobile as well. Thanks for the
feedback again!

------
hbcondo714
I've been using uimovement.com for this kind of thing but the more design
inspiration the better, IMO. I clicked the Payment tag and only got 4 designs
back but only 2 pertained to payments. It would be nice to see more as I'm
sure there are a lot of SaaS companies looking for design inspiration for
capturing payments.

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey thanks for the feedback! A few hundred files to be uploaded still, so
there's a good chance more payment designs are on the way!

------
redstripe
Thanks, I'll bookmark this.

As a programmer with no design skills, I maintain a folder of screenshots from
various SaaS apps that I find helpful whenever I need inspiration for layouts,
information presentation, multi-step interaction breakdowns, widget use,
progressive drilling down, etc..

~~~
hizxy
Know your user. Don’t blindly copy designs.

~~~
adrianmsmith
An advantage of copying designs, for your user, is your user will already be
familiar with them. (In contrast to coming up with something original.)

~~~
hizxy
Not if it’s the wrong thing or something they don’t need.

------
all_iv
Awesome work. Applaud the effort of collecting these assets. Small note: when
I tried browse and click some color palette the popup sometimes just show up.
Don't know if that's intentional but I did not expect that.

~~~
andreigaspar
Thanks a lot, hopefully you'll find it useful! Yeh, that's my genius feature,
it is triggering with a delay lol. I think I'll increase the delay or
something. Sorry for the inconvenience, I've been told it's pretty frustrating
:P

------
zupa-hu
I have to say I totally respect her endurance. She is pretty good too.

The about page encourages people to get in touch. I did, 20 days ago. Maybe
its buried in her spam folder?

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey thanks a lot, yeh she's really something!

That might be so! I'll give her a heads up. Would you like me to give your
contact to her?

~~~
zupa-hu
Yes, please do! My email is in my profile. (Just updated to match the one I
wrote from.)

------
elkos
A great open-source resource. To be honest I would appreciate if the project
would prefer an open-source IM solution like Matrix, IRC or Mattermost.

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey, thanks for the encouraging feedback! I never considered that btw, will
look into those :)

------
thetanil
nice designs, don't like the site. modal popups covering content bottom left,
signup pop under my mouse when i tried to download, a bunch of icons and I
don't know what any of they mean except the adobe ones. I clicked download and
I was astounded that a download dialog popped up and not a newsletter signup.
I guess that's coming. obnoxious

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey thanks for sharing your thoughts. She tried her best... it will get
better, just needs some constructive feedback and some work.

------
kemonocode
This is actually a really good resource! As a (mainly) backend dev that has
had to increasingly do more frontend work than I'd be comfortable with, I have
to admit I'm rather... design-challenged and more often than not I want to
look at something someone with a clue has made to get some ideas about what I
can/should do.

~~~
andreigaspar
Thanks a lot for the feedback, I hope you'll find it useful! A few more
hundred files still to be uploaded!

------
Grollicus
On the license page, the link in "For more information read the Terms of
Service." seems dead to me.

Besides that, this looks really nice. Hope it gives some success! Simply as a
list of pictures to scroll down and be inspired by it might be really helpful.
Thanks for sharing!

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey thanks for the heads up and the kind words! She will soon release the blog
too, maybe the list of pictures could be in the form of blog posts! (it's a
bit easier to manage)

------
themesberg
Awesome designs! Good job.

~~~
andreigaspar
Thanks a lot!

------
wolfhumble
Congratulations, looking great!

One thing, IANAL, but it seems like the license page
[https://uidesigndaily.com/license](https://uidesigndaily.com/license)
(linking to 'Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported') says that it is okay
to:

* "Not give credit . . ."

* "Distribute, sublicense . . ."

Whereas 'Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported' says:

* Must include copyright

* That you cannot Sublicense

See: [https://tldrlegal.com/license/creative-commons-
attribution-(...](https://tldrlegal.com/license/creative-commons-
attribution-\(cc\))

As IANAL, I don't know how things stand legally when your license page says
something, but the License it refers to says something else, but that might be
something to look into?

Again great job both of you and especially your wife! :-)

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey thanks a lot! That's a great point, I'll bring that up to her and forward
your thoughts. Which license would you recommend that is more in line with the
license page statements?

~~~
curben
If credit is not required, looks like a public domain thing. CC0 [1] is one,
there are also some other public domain licenses [2].

[1]:
[https://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/](https://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/)

[2]:
[https://choosealicense.com/appendix/](https://choosealicense.com/appendix/)

~~~
andreigaspar
Hey thanks a lot for the resources! Choose a license is a life saver man.

------
krat0sprakhar
Awesome work! Thanks for sharing it! Keep it up :)

~~~
andreigaspar
Thanks for the kind words, I'll pass on your message :)

------
choward
I just wanted to give you my first impression as someone who wasted really
sure what the title meant. All I knew was that I'm a programmer that's
terrible at design I thought this might be useful for me in someway although I
wasn't sure exactly what this site was.

Not knowing what "open-source design" meant, I visited the site and clicked
the first design. I ended up on a page asking me to pay $60 for something. I
closed to tab. I was really confused. Only after reading the comments here did
I realize I must have done something wrong.Then I realized the first "design"
isn't a design, it was a native ad. It looks like the designs but says ad
instead of having a yellow gem. If I had just stumbled across this some other
way and had the experience I would have closed the tab and never thought about
it again. Sites that trick users into clicking ads are a red flag for me.

Ok, so I clicked another design that had a yellow gem. All it did was give me
a blown up image of the thumbnail. I still wanted to know what the open source
design actually was. I almost clicked something off to the right thinking it
would be a preview or something. Before I did though I realized it was another
ad. It wasn't even labeled though like the one on the main page.

The only thing left to do was click "download". I hovered over it to see what
kind of file I was downloading. It didn't say since it's a button and not a
link. So I clicked it. It was a ".sketch" file. Arggh! I knew that sketch was
a Mac App and not open source. I don't have a Mac and I'm not using
proprietary software unless I absolutely have to.

I went the the front page again because I realized that I must have missed
something. I didn't see that these were sketch downloads. Then I discovered
there are multiple formats you could filter by. The front page just happened
to have only all Sketch format ones visible at the moment. I guess I was just
supposed to know the logo was for Sketch. I assumed the yellow gem meant that
it was actually a design and not an ad.

I had a hunch that the rest of the formats were proprietary to so I looked
them up (by extension since the names of the apps are not mentioned anywhere,
not even as title text on the images like they should be for accessibility).
Yep, they where. It was at this point I closed the tab for good. My definition
of open source is different from yours. If you can't open an open source file
with open source software or if the file format is proprietary it's not open
source IMO.

I didn't mean for that to be such a long rant. I'm sure your web site will be
useful to a lot of other people. It would be nice if the people it's not
useful for could determine that up front. Not knowing all the product logos,
it was pretty much impossible for me to determine what your site was for
without wasting time clicking around. You did trick me into clicking an so
mention accomplished I guess. Your welcome.

~~~
andreigaspar
Open source design just means you get the source file for the design. You can
look under the hood, and see how it was made. Even more than open-source, the
designs are also free to use, sell, or distribute in their original format or
altered.

Let's draw a parallel with open source software for instance. It just means
you see the source, and have access to it. It might be written in a
proprietary language, or using proprietary technology. That doesn't make it
any less open source. Let's take Java for instance. It is a proprietary
programming language, owned by Oracle - yet we have countless open source
projects on GitHub written in Java...

I could go on and on about this topic, but there is no reason for that, I
don't think it will change your opinion.

All I can say is I'm sorry if you feel tricked in any way, and on the bright
side, the site contains open source designs that were made with free to use
software as well. (Figma and XD)

Thanks for your feedback, even though we might disagree on certain points I
think there were some valuable takeaways in your rant.

------
marknadal
Gorgeous work! Such a great blessing & story, thanks for sharing.

~~~
andreigaspar
Thanks for the kind words and positive vibes. Glad you like it, and I hope it
will be useful!

